# Kyle Korver



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

I saw that when the Sixers released their "players to protect list" for the expansion draft KK was on it. This is good news. He is probably the hardest working player on the team. He is here in OMaha already working out with the strength coach at Creighton Prep High school hoping to improve his cahnces at more playing time for next year. Do you think he could make a career of being a three-point shooter, a la steve kerr and others. I know his defense might be suspect, but he is working hard on quickness.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cujays108</b>!
> I saw that when the Sixers released their "players to protect list" for the expansion draft KK was on it. This is good news. He is probably the hardest working player on the team. He is here in OMaha already working out with the strength coach at Creighton Prep High school hoping to improve his cahnces at more playing time for next year. Do you think he could make a career of being a three-point shooter, a la steve kerr and others. I know his defense might be suspect, but he is working hard on quickness.


They already released a list of players they want to protect?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Kyle Korver*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> They already released a list of players they want to protect?


Heh that's what I'm more interested in. Considering the number of poor contracts on the Sixers that Charlotte would never even consider, I think that Korver was a pretty obvious guy to protect.

So cujays108, where's the list of who to protect? The Sixers don't exactly look like a prime candidate to have someone taken from them, but it'd still be interesting to see.


----------



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry. I went back to look at what I had read again and it was just peculation from a Phill sports writer.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Oh well, no big deal -- like I said, the Sixers have plenty of contracts that Charlotte wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole, so unless they do something bizarre then they shouldn't have to worry about having someone picked.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

But I like Korver as an off-the-bench shooting spark. And they can work on his defense.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cujays108</b>!
> I saw that when the Sixers released their "players to protect list" for the expansion draft KK was on it. This is good news. He is probably the hardest working player on the team. He is here in OMaha already working out with the strength coach at Creighton Prep High school hoping to improve his cahnces at more playing time for next year. Do you think he could make a career of being a three-point shooter, a la steve kerr and others. I know his defense might be suspect, but he is working hard on quickness.


hehe, just alittle biased opinion huh? Hometown fan?

Just kidding.  
I like Kyle alot too, I hope he continues to work on that Jumper for perfection in the offseason.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

You can make a nice living and be a real player as a mostly speciality shooter, if you can do other aspects at least reasonably well. Korver shows that promise. Dell Curry, Steve Kerr, both of the Person brothers, many others. You can't build around them, but with the right coaching and tactics, they can be a crusher to the other team in stints. 

Whendoes thsi protected/unprotected list come out?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> Whendoes thsi protected/unprotected list come out?


It should come out sometime soon I'd expect, since the expansion draft is June 22nd.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

What else does Korver have to offer, besides his shooting?? 

Really?? 


I like Korver alot, but he is just a shooter right now. Does anyone see him being the type of player that makes plays in the lane?? I would love to see him develop into a Toni Kukoc type mold, but I don't think Korver has the athleticism to do so. He should work real hard and try to be the best shooter he could possibly ever be, because in all honesty right now, I think that is the best thing he will ever end up being.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> What else does Korver have to offer, besides his shooting??
> 
> Really??
> ...


I think the expectations of Kyle Korver are too high here. Kyle is a shooter off the bench at best, he's a good choice for a second round pick, best shooter in the '03 draft. His career will most likely just be a 7th, 8th man and maybe a season or two being a starter with some awesome shooting skills, but below average in all other aspects of the game.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Korver is a shooter, and that is all he his. But he is a GREAT shooter. He will develope into a Steve Kerr type player hopefully.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> Korver is a shooter, and that is all he his. But he is a GREAT shooter. He will develope into a Steve Kerr type player hopefully.


Yeah, I agree here. He's never going to be able to handle the ball, and he's not really a good passer or defender, but if he can become adequate in those areas I'd be very happy.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

he's young and he's a great from the 3 pt line


----------



## AllenIverson (May 20, 2004)

Kyle Korver, put him in the starting line up. Philedelphhia needs a three point shooter. Give this guy a chance, I mean com'on hes a rookie and not only is he a rookie he comes from Omaha. I say let him try and see what he does for Philly


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AllenIverson</b>!
> Kyle Korver, put him in the starting line up. Philedelphhia needs a three point shooter. Give this guy a chance, I mean com'on hes a rookie and not only is he a rookie he comes from Omaha. I say let him try and see what he does for Philly


I don't know, Korver is the type who is better when he plays at most 10 - 15 minutes a game maximum. To get the best out of him, we need more guys who can force the defense to collapse into the paint, currently the only player we have that does that consistently is Iverson.

Korver won't be able to start, due to the holes in his game, he's not going to penetrate, or create off the dribble, or consistently bother the guy he's supposed to defend. Just because he's not a starter, though, doesn't mean he doesn't have a spot on this team.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AllenIverson</b>!
> Kyle Korver, put him in the starting line up. Philedelphhia needs a three point shooter. Give this guy a chance, I mean com'on hes a rookie and not only is he a rookie he comes from Omaha. I say let him try and see what he does for Philly


Philly needs a 3pt shooter but Korver isn't good enough to be a starter yet. HE can shoot but he can't defend or rebound taht well yet. If he starts he will be somewhat a liability on defense and will tire. He is best used as a shooter who comes off the bench and hits a few big shots, like Kerr.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

korver shoots catch and shoot 3s as well as anyone will shoot well over 40% for his career


he will become an average defender and will crack the rotation and play big minutes next year


he opens you floor because you have to know where this guy is


could become much more than we think he will

of course he is protected

should have been a first round pick last year

ive seen him play
Its always been obvious that this guy could knock them down from out there

I didnt know if the difference between the college line and then nba line would make much of a difference to him


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> korver shoots catch and shoot 3s as well as anyone will shoot well over 40% for his career
> 
> 
> ...


Korver works hard but he won't play big minutes next season. I see high-teens to 20 minutes MAX. He will open the floor but his defense leaves a lor to be desired. Korver would never have been a first round pick because he frankly doesn't have much potential. At best he could be a slightly below average defender with a great shot. He will probably never be a starter but will be a very useful player off the bench.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

what korver does is very valuable for the team

obrien will like this guy

he plays over 20 minutes per game next year


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> what korver does is very valuable for the team
> 
> obrien will like this guy
> ...


Maybe, if the Sixer's get hit by the injury bug like they always do, Korver is valuable to the team for sure, but if he is on the court too long his weaknesses (mainly his D) will be exposed too often. That said, his 3pt shooting seems to fit O'Briens love for the bomb though.


----------



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes, Kyle's athleticism and Defense are questionable, but he is one of the hardest working people you will ever see. he is here in Omaha working out over the off-season trying to get bigger and faster just like everyone else. He knows his defense needs to improve so therefore he will try his absolute hardest to improve it.


----------

